# Mondbilder



## Frank (27. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

hab gestern ein paar Aufnahmen von "unserem" Mond gemacht:


----------



## sabine71 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Super fotos


----------



## Kolja (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Frank,


sind die schön. 
Besonders gut gefällt mir das ..., wollte ich schreiben. Aber wenn ich sie mir jetzt noch mal anschaue, kann ich mich gar nicht entscheiden.

Wie hast Du denn belichtet? Hier ist leider seit Tagen weder Sonne noch Mond zu sehen.


----------



## Ulumulu (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Frank

Wirklich tolle Fotos.  

Was für ein Objektiv hast du dafür benutzt?


----------



## Ulumulu (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo nochmal

Habe gerade mal mein Fotoarchiv durchforstet und habe was gefunden.
Hier mal meine ersten Versuche als ich die 300D damals fast neu hatte aus dem Jahre 2005.
Aufgenommen mit einem Tamron Tele-Macro 70-300mm Objektiv.
Belichtungszeit: 1/25 sek
(Bildausschnitt)


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hi Frank,

echt tolle Bilder.


----------



## Frank (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hi Leutz,

thanks a lot for your Compliments ,

ich schreib morgen mal die exifs dazu, manche sind mit dem Tele 70 - 200
und ein paar mit dem Makro 150


----------



## Hexe 2 (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Frank,

Dein Mond zeigt eine Aureole, einen Kranz. Klasse, das hab ich schon einige Male gesehen und fotografiert. Muß mal schauen wo ich die Fotos finde. Bin immer wieder fasziniert von Himmelsereignissen.


viele Grüße
Anita


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Frank,

wow, supertolle Aufnahmen!!!
Schön, nach all dem Grün und den bunten Fischen jetzt auch noch anspruchsvolle Photografie hier anzutreffen.

Wartet ab, irgendwann werde ich eine RICHTIGE Digitalkamera haben!
(Solange muss es meine alte Kodak noch tun)

Wenn's interessiert - hier sind einige meiner Fotos (vom Teich) zu sehen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6951

Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------



## Frank (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

mal wieder hervorgekramt.

*Zwar kein Vollmond und etwas verrauscht, aber dennoch ganz schön anzuschauen:*
 

Jetzt hoffe ich das wir bei Vollmond auch so klare Sicht haben.


----------



## Dodi (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Wow, Frank,

echt klasse Aufnahme! 
Man kann ja die Krater richtig erkennen.
Mit welchem Objektiv und was für Einstellungen hast Du diese tolle Aufnahme gemacht?


----------



## Frank (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hi Dodi,

das ist ein 100% Ausschnitt mit meinem 100 - 400er bei 400 mm Brennweite aufgenommen.

ISO 100
Blende F16 -1
Belichtung 1/2 sek.

Habe aus dem einen Foto ein, wie kann es auch anders sein, ein Pseudo HDR gemacht.  
Da es im RAW gespeichert war, habe ich zwei zusätzliche Unterbelichtungen erstellt und diese später mit Photomatix Pro zum HDR zusammengefügt.

Hier nochmal ein mit PS überarbeitetes Bild. Rauschen entfernt und die Krater noch ein bisschen mehr rausgeholt. Daneben das Original, unbearbeitet:


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus Frank

Na, da hast ja ganze Arbeit geleistet  

Super


----------



## Albedo (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Wow, das ist wirklich super  , wenn man die einzelnen Krater bereits so gut erkennen kann, dann hat das schon was


----------



## Conny (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Frank,

das ist Dir sehr gut gelungen 
Ich hoffe, dass ich im Urlaub mal wieder mehr Zeit für mein Lieblingsspielzeug habe


----------



## Joachim (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Frank,

also der HDR-Mond wäre ja auch mal was für den Kalender ...  

Ein herrliches Foto!


----------



## ron (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Frank,

wirklich Klasse, aber.... hast du den Film von Kolja gesehen. Auf dem Vollmond is was los   


Grüsse

Ron


----------



## Frank (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

hab ich Ron, hab ich. Und ... ich habe das gleiche gedacht. 
Endlich weiß ich wie der "Mann" im Mond ausschaut.


----------



## Frank (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

hab heute abend noch eins gemacht.

Haben wir morgen Vollmond?


----------



## ron (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Frank,

einfach irre die Bilder.
Zur Zeit steht der Mond sehr tief überm Horizont, und rollt praktisch vom Berg zu Berg. Da es bei uns noch nicht ganz dunkel wird, müsste es möglich sein mit der gleiche Technik, wie du sie anwendest, den blauen Himmel mit drauf zu kriegen.

Legst du die Bilder in PS einfach als verschiedene Schichten aufeinander? (Mit varierende Durchlässigkeit?)

Grüsse aus dem Norden

Ron


----------



## Wilm (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen !

Einfach irre, die Mondaufnahmen. Sollte ich auch mal wieder machen  

Anbei zwei ältere Mondbilder von mir. Fuji S3Pro, Sigma 50-500mm

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Ulumulu (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo

Hier mal ein Bild (ausschnitt) vom Mond vom 14.07.2008 mit dem 500mm  
 
das war das letzte mal wo ich ihn sehen konnte seit dem ist es immer bedeckt:evil 
Dabei würde ich sogern mal den Vollmond morgen mit dem neuen 500er Fotografieren.
ich hoffe ja das es morgen mal nicht so stark bewölkt ist:beeten


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Ihr Ausserirdischen!

Wenn Ihr hier so einen schönen Mondclub aufmacht, dann geselle ich mich einfach dazu:


Foto 

(Aufgenommen mit S*gma Spiegel-Tele 600mm / 8,0)

Ist er nicht immer wieder schön? Einfach ein Model, ein echter __ Star!


----------



## Frank (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo ihr Mondsüchtigen  ,

echt tolle Bilder. 
Ihr habt recht. Wenn man etwas mehr von ihm erkennen kann, ist er absolut faszinierend:

Aber jetzt hab ich mal eine Frage: 
Alex, wann hast du die Aufnahme gemacht?
Von Daniel und mir die Aufnahmen liegen 2 Tage auseinander. Die Lage der Krater ist auch einigermaßen identisch.
Wenn ich mir deine ansehe, dann befindet sich der _Mare Crisum_ viel weiter "nördlich" ...


----------



## Alex45525 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

@Frank
Na klar! Die Aufnahme ist schon älter: Habe ich gemacht, als ich die Kamera neu hatte. Das Foto selbst hatte ich auch bereits im entsprechenden Thread eingestellt. Aber diese Ansammlung von Mondsüchtigen hier hat mich dazu inspiriert, das Foto nochmal rauszukramen, etwas nachzuschärfen und die Farbe nicht ganz so kühl abzustimmen. Wer genau hinsieht bemerkt, dass das Foto etwas gelitten hat. Macht aber nichts...Dabei sein ist alles...

@Wilm
Gute Idee, hier die Mondkarte einzustellen. Hat eigentlich jemand ein Ahnung, wo die bisherigen Mondmissionen ihren Landeplatz hatten? Ahhh, das liefert Frau G*ogle: Mond- und Missionsinfo.


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus

Da heute wieder einmal ein "Vollmondtag" ist ........

Aufgang über dem Rosaliengebirge  
 
Leider sind auch ein paar Wolken im Weg


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Helmut,

boah iss der riesig! Das Foto insgesamt schaut sehr gut aus.

Kleiner Tip:
Heute ist bei uns eine Mondfinsternis zu sehen. Ab 21.30 Uhr gehts los.


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Danke Frank für den Tipp  

Na, dann legen wir uns auf die "Lauer"  

Und das uns nicht die Wolken den Blick vermiesen


----------



## Conny (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

nicht so schön wie Frank aber ganz aktuell von eben und der 1. Versuch:

 

 ich meinte natürlich Franks Mond-Bilder und die der anderen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Wolkenloser Himmel bei uns, tolles Schauspiel mit der Mondfinsternis. Leider bekomme ich es nicht aufs Foto


----------



## Conny (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

 und während ich Akku gewechselt habe, ist der Mond hinter einer Wolke verschwunden!


----------



## karsten. (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

ihr habt´s gut !    


ich hab jedesmal danach so einen Kater
an Fotografieren kein Gedanke


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

23.10 Uhr jezze iss Höhepunkt ...


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

hallo mondsüchtige,

         

die bilder habe ich mit meiner traveler x6 durch ein fernrohr gemacht  sind leider nicht ganz scharf geworden


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

So, nun ist die Mofi schon wieder vorbei ... und wir hatten Glück, denn es waren kaum Wolken am Himmel. Allerdings ist bei uns nur ein 300er Tele vorhanden ... ein Bissel näher dran, wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.

Das erste Bild ist von 21.15 Uhr, die Mofi begann um 21.36 Uhr  (Bild 2) und das letzte Bild ist von 00.53 Uhr.

 

     

         

         

 ​


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

und hier das "how to" wie meine mondbider entstanden sind:


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

sehr schöne Bilder habt ihr da.

@ mitch
Schade das die Pics so unscharf sind, das wären bestimmt Knaller geworden.

... Aber meine sind auch nicht scharf. Irgendwie hab ichs ned hinbekommen. :? 

Trotzdem trau ich mich mal. Sind alles 100 % Ausschnitte:

     

 

   

Tja, wie ihr seht fehlt da beim letzten was ... bin wohl eingenickert  
und vom vollen kompletten gibts auch keins. :shock


----------



## Conny (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

 alsoho von wegen scharfe Bilder: mir war aufgefallen, dass die Entfernung nicht auf unendlich stand :?  Auch manueller Focus ergab knapp vor Anschlag ??? Was kann denn noch weiter weg sein?
@Frank zu Deinen Bildern sage ich nix mehr


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Conny,

ja, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, das unendlich nicht gleich unendlich ist.
Wann unendlich ist ... 

Wieso sachst du zu meinen Bildern nix??


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus Freunde des Mondes

Spitzenfotos  

Da kann ich nicht mithalten  

Aber ich zeige sie trotzdem  

 
Vollmond, kurz nach dem Aufgang

     
Alle freihand


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Also ich denke mal das die unschärfe auch was mit dem Luftflimmern zu tun hat.

Mal sehen, wie sich Mondbilder im Winter machen ...

@ Helmut

... Freihand  wie geht das denn? Hast du son Lichtstarkes Objektiv?
ISO hochgesetzt ... aber dann kaum rauschen??


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Ich nochmal

Unendlich:
Hier ein Link dazu


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus Frank

Na ja, nicht ganz freihand  , aufgelegt auf die Lehne des Gartensessel`s.
Weil ich im Moment kein Stativ habe, hab`s demoliert  .

Aber bei Verschlußzeiten von :

Vollmond: 1/10; Iso 100
Beginn: 1/800; Iso 400
Mitte: 1/320; Iso 100
Fertig: 1/125; Iso 100

Alle: Blende 8

Dank Stabi gehts bei so Verschlußzeiten


----------



## mitch (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

hallo,

 hab gerade noch ein paar bilder gemacht:

       

       

       

       

       

schade das sie gestern net so gut geworden sind, müssen wir halt bis zum 31.12.2009 warten


----------



## Marlene (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

der Mond heute morgen, wollte sich wohl noch mit der Sonne treffen, war aber auf der falschen Seite


----------



## Dr.J (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

 wow


----------



## Trautchen (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Ohhhh Mitch, die seh´ich jetzt erst. Die sind ja schön....
Kann ich davon eins für mich haben?


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

hallo anke,

such dir eins aus, der mond ist ja für alle da oder  

wenn du ein bestimmtes  in groß willst schreib mir ne pn


----------



## Trautchen (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

oki danke!


----------



## Conny (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Und noch ein Mondbild


----------



## Dodi (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo, Ihr Mondsüchtigen! 

Ganz tolle Bilder gibt es hier von Euch, echt klasse! 

@ Conny:
Auf dem letzten Bild sieht der Mond wie ein Champignon-Kopf mit Schatten und Kratern aus. - Schönes Bild, was die Fantasie anregt.


----------



## Joachim (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

@Conny
Super Bild, zumal relativ scharf, so das man die Krater sehr gut sehen kann ... 

Weiter so und mehr davon! 

@Mitch
Hast du die Bilder im RAW gemacht? Oder im JPEG?


----------



## Conny (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Joachim,

 was heißt hier "relativ scharf" ?

Da die Metadaten nicht dabei sind, das Foto ist am Morgen gemacht  und


----------



## mitch (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

hallo Joachim,

von meinen mondbildern hab ich leider keine raw´s  

die sind so mit der kamera  vom sohnemann entstanden: [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/36/]guckst du [/URL]


----------



## Frank (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

 ihr alle mit euerem deutschen Mond ... den kennt doch jeder.

Habt ihr schonmal einen dänischen gesehen?
Hier iss einer:  

 

Fotografiert am Mittwochabend über Aalborg/DK.

@ Conny
Wie hast du denn das blaue hinbekommen? Sieht stark aus!


----------



## Conny (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Der Frank wieder  

 hast Du eigentlich keinen Australischen 

Wie gesagt Frank, nach Sonnenaufgang aufgenommen. Mit den HDR hadere ich noch. Als RAW habe ich sie auch, aber ich übe noch


----------



## Frank (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Conny, du weißt doch, das ich meistens was zum kontern hab 

Aber nen australischen ... lass mich mal überlegen  
Ham die da überhaupt einen Mond??
Jedenfalls haben die da nicht sonen schönen, den gibts nur hier bei uns im Norden.


----------



## Joachim (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

@Conny
Na relativ eben - besser geht doch immer.   Und wenn de in 20 Jahren zum Urlaub aufm Mond fliechst, dann wirst du wissen was ich meinte ... 

@Frank
Ich hab da mal ne Fräche, aber die muss ich wohl im HDR-Thema schreiben ...

@Mitch
Na für die "Knipse" sind sie dann doch prima gelungen.


----------



## axel (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Guten Morgen Teichfreunde !

Ich probier auch mal einen Mond !

 

Hat ja geklappt  

Lg
axel


----------



## mitch (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

mond am 10.01.2009, -9°C


----------



## Inken (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Schööön isser, Mitch!  Und kalt sieht er wirklich aus!  Ich habe heute auch versucht, ihn zu erwischen, aber meiner ist nicht halb so schön wie deiner und irgendwie fusselig am Rand.. 

 

Ich überlasse es besser wieder euch!


----------



## Annett (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Inken,

also ich finde es gut gelungen. 
Wir haben ja auch keines dieser "Semi-Profi-DSLR-Geräte" bzw. zu wenig Zoom, um die Krater richtig sichtbar zu machen. 
Ist halt einfach so. :?

Trotzdem lassen wir uns nicht vom Fotografieren abhalten, oder? 


Lieblingsbaum mit "Säufersonne"
 

Funkmast


----------



## Conny (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Aber HALLO,

das will ich doch hoffen, dass sich keiner vom Fotografieren abhalten läßt. 
Mädels, Ihr habt schöne stimmungsvolle Fotos gemacht!


----------



## Frank (11. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Nabend,

auch hier geile Bilder! 

@ Annett
Dein Lieblingsbaum mit der "Säufersonne" ist absolut spitzenmäßig. 
Da könnt man sich glatt ein Poster von machen. 

Hier hab ich mal die französische Variante von heute abend:


----------



## mitch (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

hallo,

heute war ich leider zu spät dran um einen sonnenuntergang abzulichten, dafür sind es halt ein paar mondbildchen geworden:


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Guten Morgen,

hier hab ich mal Bilder vom Mond bei Tageslicht, die ich am 06.02.09geschossen (östlicher Richtung). Leider hab ich mir noch kein Stativ gekauft so das es schwierig war den Mond bei höchstem 58 fachem Digitalzoom genau zu zentrieren, und deshalb fehlt da nen stückl aufm Bild 

das hier wurde mit 18 fachem optischen Zoom und Automatikeinstellung geschossen

 


und die hier dann mit erweitertem digitalen Zoom mit manueller Einstellung


----------



## Testpilot (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge und Wolken 2009*

passt nicht ganz aber geht auch ein Monduntergang?

Ich versuche den heute Abend mal mit Stativ einzufangen


----------



## Joachim (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge und Wolken 2009*

@Testpilot
Schöne Aufnahme - aber falscher Thread  Die Mondbilder sind doch nebenan ... 

Das Foto im vorigen Beitrag ist jedoch sehr schön, vor allem die Farben begeistern.


----------



## Testpilot (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge und Wolken 2009*

Eieiei ich Depp das hab ich nicht gesehen, entschuldige
Kannst Du den Beitrag verschieben?

Danke


----------



## Dodi (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge und Wolken 2009*

Hallo Claudia oder Timo?! 

Wirklich schöne Aufnahme! 

Ich hab's mal verschoben.


----------



## Testpilot (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Danke

Für die Bilder ist der Timo zuständig


----------



## Inken (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Timo!

Wie, den Mond hast du frei aus der Hüfte und ohne Stativ abgelichtet? -wow... 

Bin gespannt, was du uns als nächstes präsentierst..


----------



## Testpilot (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Jep, das war heute Morgen 4.51h kurz bevor ich zur Arbeit fuhr. Der lächelte mich so an, da konnte ich nicht anders 
Muss mich aber noch mit meiner neuen Kamera anfreunden, letztendlich ist das doch noch sehr unscharf......


----------



## Testpilot (10. März 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Mal das neue Stativ ausprobiert 

15 X Zoom
Blende 5,5
1/13 Sek
ISO 100
Brennweite 75mm

und das Ganze mal im 16:9 Format


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

ostermond 2009:


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Wie schön, Mitch!! 

Aber sag, wenn du noch ein wenig am Tonwert spielst und ihn eine Kleinigkeit dunkler zauberst, dann kommen die Krater vielleicht noch besser zur Geltung, oder? 

Aber auch so wie er ist: toll!


----------



## axel (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Mitch !

Tolle Ostermondfotos !oki

Lg 
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

ich hab das Häslein auf Deinem Bild gesehen   



 http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Mondgesicht.jpeg&filetimestamp=20051006111628


----------



## Frank (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Häii, Vollmond ... 

hab noch gar nicht geschaut, muss ich auch mal wieder raus - mal schauen.

@ mitch

sehr schön mal wieder!
Kannst du bei deiner Cam die Belichtungszeit einstellen? Wenn ja, dreh die mal ein bisschen weiter runter, dadurch werden die Krater auch besser sichtbar und er wird schärfer abgebildet. 

Aber die richtig geilen Mondbilder bleiben uns sowieso verwehrt. Dazu müsste man motorisch nachführen ...


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

besser so


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

.. wow...


----------



## Lilongwe (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Ich hab auch nen Vollmond gefototet , heute morgen 0:10, mit 400D durchs Teleskop. 





Bin nicht so ganz zufrieden, die Schärfe kann besser sein, aber irgendwie hat die Luftunruhe nicht mitgespielt. Das hab ich hier in der Stadt leider häufiger.


----------



## Frank (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Aber hallo!! Sieht doch sehr gut aus.
In der Stadt ist immer ein Problem. Gute Bilder gibts auch wenn man im Winter bei sehr kalten Temperaturen raus aufs Land fährt. 

Ich hab gestern auch eines gemacht:


----------



## Ulumulu (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Zusammen

Gestern hab ich auch noch mal den Mond versucht und da ist mir doch glatt was durchs Motiv geflogen 
Gibt es jetzt neuerdings schon Flüge zum Mond ?


----------



## Inken (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Daniel, du Glückspilz!!!

Ich glaube, so eine Aufnahme erwischt man nur einmal im Leben..

Der absolute Hammer!


----------



## Joachim (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

@Daniel
Na das ist ja mal nen Mondfoto  Schade das du die Airline nicht erkennbar abgelichtet hast, sonst könnte man sich ja mal informieren ...


----------



## mitch (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

heute ist wieder mal vollmond 

   

immer noch 23°C - 22:15


----------



## Mercedesfreund (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

..bei uns auch..


----------



## expresser (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

Mond X 2.
  
Monduntergang heute in der Früh.


----------



## Conny (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Werna,

passend zum H-G-Forum die Spiegelung im Wasser! Sehr schön! Beide Bilder gefallen mir.


----------



## hanpla (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Wow tolle Bilder, übrigens ahbt ihr das mitbekommen, dass die NASA auf dem Mond wasser gefunden hat? finde ich ganz interessant, auch wenn es gefroren ist....naja viel wird es dem Menschen wohl auch nicht bringen....


----------



## ron (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

 

LG

Ron


----------



## Joachim (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

@Ron
Dein Projekt wird ja - und der Mond würde für jeden guten Gruselfilm taugen - sehr schön!


----------



## oldtimerfreund (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

@ron sieht aus wie ne szene aus "E.T."

Dieses Bild hab ich letztes Jahr Ende Juli früh um 1Uhr selber aufgenommen in Schweden.
 
Natürlich als ganzes das ist "nur" der Entwurf für ein Triptychon was in groß neben meinen Bettchen hängt.



oldtimerfreund


----------



## ron (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Oldtimerfreund!



> Natürlich als ganzes das ist "nur" der Entwurf für ein Triptychon was in groß neben meinen Bettchen hängt.



Wenn dein Bett zum Bettchen wird, ist dann das wunderschöne Bild eine Wandtapete? 



LG

Ron


----------



## ron (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

@ Joachim



> und der Mond würde für jeden guten Gruselfilm taugen



Die Kreissäge hätte ich schon mal. 2 



LG

Ron


----------



## Inken (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Moin! 

Es ist wieder Vollmond, und es wird eisig heute nacht... 



Der Mond von heute Nachmittag:  

..und von heute Abend:  

   






War bloß ein Versuch.. 

Eiskalte..


----------



## axel (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Inken 

Das sind aber sehr schöne Mondbilder 

lg
axel


----------



## Dodi (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

 Inken,

das letzte Mondbild ist gaaanz toll! 

 Die beiden anderen "rauschen" mir zu sehr...


----------



## Inken (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Vielen Dank, ihr zwei! 

 Ja Dodi, du hast recht, es rauscht schon heftig. Hatte gehofft, es merkt niemand...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hi Inken 

Hast du das letzte Bild auch in Groß ? Könntest du mir das zumailen  Hast Post :smoki


----------



## mitch (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mondbilder*

hi inken,

du hast ja echt glück gehabt - keine wolken 

bei uns ist er immer nur mal für ein paar sekunden in den wolken löchern zu sehen


----------



## ron (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Wie ich bei "Winterimpressionen" geschrieben habe, habe ich es nicht hingekriegt wie ich wollte. Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht den Mondaufgang im blauen Licht zu fotografieren.

Dieses Bild hatte ich im Kopf: 

 

Weil der Mond um 14.40 aufgehen sollte, war der Gedanke auch nicht so schlecht. Aber ich hatte mich im Winkel der Landschaft vertan und deswegen dauerte es viel länger bis der Mond dann endlich zum Vorschein kam. Da war es mitlerweile fast dunkel und ich komplett durchgefroren :shock

Na ja, vielleicht nächsten Monat. Aber diese Bilder habe ich dann doch hingekriegt.

 

 



LG

Ron


----------



## mitch (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

hi ron,

ned schlecht, herr specht


----------



## ron (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Nur leicht daneben geklopft. 

LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus 

Ron .... gewaltig 

Habe da auch noch eines vom letzten Vollmond des alten Jahres

31.12.2009 - 17:40
 
Aufgenommen mit der Canon 1D MkII + 1,4 II Extender + 100-400er = 600mm
vom Stativ aber ohne SVA und Fernauslöser
Das Bild ist ein 100% Ausschnitt


----------



## ron (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Helmut,

auch nicht schlecht!

Auch dir die allerbeste Wünsche für 2010! Ich hoffe, dass so viele wie möglich von deinen versuchten, gedachten und erhofften Bilder in der Ablage "gelungen" landen werden.  (Die übrigens auch bei dir schon ganz schön voll ist. Aber das Fassungsvermögen von dieser Ablage ist bekanntlich unbegrenzt)

Mein Bild kam zu stande mit Stativ tief in den Schnee gerammt und mit SVA. (D40, 2,8/70-200 + 2x) Wegen dem Wind hatte ich die Fototasche als ekstra Gewicht über die Linse gehängt. Natürlich keine ideale Kombination und deswegen habe ich in letzter Zeit mit dem 4/300 geliebäugelt, die ich dann mit dem Kenko 1,4 kombinieren würde. Für Mondbilder sicher eine etwas bessere Kombination. Das 2,8/300 ist mir nicht nur zu teuer. Es ist mir auch zu schwer und ich finde es herrlich wenn ich auf allen Linsen die gleiche Filter montieren kann.

Erschwerend zu dem Bild kam noch, das es überraschend viele Turbulenzen in der Luft gab. Das macht sich natürlich über dem Horizont stärker bemerkbar. Im nachhinein hätte ich auf ISO 200 hochgehen können. Da hätte ich mit der Belichtungszeit noch mal runter gehen können. Mit einer Unterbelichtung und Korrigierung im LR hätte ich sogar noch mehr gewonnen. (Aber ich musste schon mit links auslösen, weil meine rechte Hand wegen der Kälte nicht mehr ganz einsatzfähig war ) Deswegen war die Motivation für weitere Eksperimente eher begrenzt.

Na ja, muss nicht immer Vollmond sein. Deswegen gibts bestimmt noch mehr Chancen in diesem Winter.

Zum Schluss hier noch eine Impression vom kurz vorher (Belichtungszeit 8 sek.)
 



LG

Ron


----------



## ron (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Heute Morgen war es wirklich wunderschön!

 

 



LG

Ron


----------



## karsten. (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Ron 

kannst Du die Bildaten mal dranhängen ?

mfg


----------



## Digicat (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus

Super Ron 

Habe am 29.01.2010 auch wieder ein Mond-Shoting gehabt ....
Leider war der Mond durch leichten Nebel sehr "verschleiert ... ich habs aber trotzdem probiert ....

Gut wars .... sonst wäre mir der Jet net reingeflogen .....

 

Sekunden davor
 

Die Quali ist net berauschend, aber der Jet hat was ....


----------



## ron (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

@ Karsten



> kannst Du die Bildaten mal dranhängen ?



Gibt es da einen einfachen Trick?

@ Helmut

Sind doch Klasse die Bilder!?

LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus Ron

[OT]Trick:
Falls du mit Adobe PS-CS3/CS4 oder PS-Elements arbeitest nicht mit "für Web-Speichern" speichern, sondern nimm "Speichern unter" ...
Dann bleiben die Exif`s im Bild erhalten ....

Oder du schreibst die Daten ab .... und setzt sie unters Bild im Beitrag hier ...[/OT]


----------



## ron (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Moin,

weiss nicht ob das geht, weil ich die einrahme in PS. Aber hier kommen die Daten:

Canon D40, 2,8/70-200, Bl. 4, 1/20, 1/30, 1/40 sek., ISO 100, digitaler Verlauffilter, Nachschärfung.

Die Schärfe mit dem niedrig stehenden Mond ist immer schwierig, wegen den atmosfärischen Turbulenzen. Hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass die bei niedrigen Temperaturen nachlassen, aber auch heute     (-17) vibriert die Luft unheimlich. Wollte eigentlich das untere Bild nicht dabei haben, habe es aber nicht gelöchst bekommen.  

LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus Ron

Müßte eigentlich trotz Rahmung funktionieren  (leider arbeite ich nicht mit PS)
Vielleicht kann sich Conny oder Frank dazu äussern 

Ist das Canon 70-200/2.8 L mit oder ohne IS 

Fragen über Fragen ....


----------



## ron (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Moin Helmut,

das ist noch ein altes ohne IS.

Das mit den Daten muss ich einfach mal ausprobieren. Habe gerade Bilder von Elchspuren gleich hinter unserm Haus gemacht. Irgendwann stehen die mal im Teich und grasen die Seerosen ab. Ist für die eine Delikatesse. 
Bei denen kann ich das mal ausprobieren. Bislang war das mit "Save for web and devices" eine praktische Sache, weil ich die Datei dann sofort in der Grösse habe, wie ich sie brauche.

LG

Ron


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

..Helmut, hast Du die Landung auch festgehalten?


----------



## Digicat (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus

@ Ron: Das ohne IS soll auch die im Moment bessere, schärfere Linse sein .... aber es kommt im März ein neues 70-200/2.8 L IS II ... da haben viele Canoniere große Erwartungen 

@ Werner: Wenn ich ein von dir geschenktes Canon EF 800/5.6 L IS + 2fach Konverter  an meiner 1D MkII drann hätte ... ja dann ... kein Problem ... bei 2080mm Brennweite.
Aber es würde noch besser gehen um die amerikanische Flagge zu sehen ...
Canon EF 1200/5.6 L .... bei 3120mm Brennweite


----------



## Dodi (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Nabend!

@ Ron:
Tolle Mondbilder! 


> Wollte eigentlich das untere Bild nicht dabei haben, habe es aber nicht gelöchst bekommen.


Ich habe denn mal dieses Bild gelöscht. 

@ Helmut:
Wow, das Mondbild mit Flieger mutet ja an wie die Reise zum Mond!
Zwar nicht ganz scharf, aber trotzdem toll!


----------



## ron (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Danke Dodi,

aber weshalb geht es nicht das Bild zu löschen? Im Tekstfeld ist es dann weg, aber in der Vorschau oder "Hauptschau" bleibts drin. 

LG

Ron


----------



## ron (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

@ Helmut

Habe in den letzten Tagen an dich gedacht. Es wurde einen Vertikalgriff angeboten in Wien..., aber leider schon weg. In dem Falle hätte ich einen Anschlag auf dich vorgehabt. 

Ach ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit der Linse. Was mir noch fehlt zu meinem Glück  ist die EF 300 f/4 IS. Die gleiche Filtergrösse wie meine beiden anderen Linsen und eine fantastische Naheinstellgrenze.

Bin aber gerade arbeidslos geworden...weiss nicht ob ich mir das jetzt leisten sollte 

LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus Ron



> Bin aber gerade arbeitslos geworden


Das tut mir aber sehr leid 
Ich hoffe du findest bald wieder arbeit ....



> In dem Falle hätte ich einen Anschlag auf dich vorgehabt.


Gerne ... 



> aber weshalb geht es nicht das Bild zu löschen?


Du mußt runterscrollen, bis du deine hochgeladen Bilder als Dateinamen siehst



  ... Dann ... 

Ready ....


----------



## Digicat (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Ja, der Mond läßt einen nicht los .. 

und das mit einer DSLR
Hier aus diesem Thread in meinem Fotoforum = Quelle


> Aber es würde noch besser gehen um die amerikanische Flagge zu sehen ...
> Canon EF 1200/5.6 L .... bei 3120mm Brennweite


Naja, fast die gleich Brennweite


----------



## Conny (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

krankheitsbedingt musste ich einige Tage dem PC fern bleiben 
 Mondbilder gibt es wieder zu sehen!
Mein schönstes Mondbild habe ich früh morgens als HDR gemacht 

@ron beim Abspeichern in PS unter "Für Web und Geräte speichern" kannst Du unter "Metadaten" genauer aussuchen, was Du mit abgespeichert haben möchtest. Bei "alles" bin ich immer sehr vorsichtig!
Es gibt 5 Möglickeiten von "ohne" bis "alles". Und viel Glück bei der Jobsuche.

Es gibt verschiedene Programme , die einem beim Shootingtermin behilflich sein können.


----------



## Dodi (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Moin Ron,



ron schrieb:


> Danke Dodi,
> 
> aber weshalb geht es nicht das Bild zu löschen? Im Tekstfeld ist es dann weg, aber in der Vorschau oder "Hauptschau" bleibts drin.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast das Bild wahrscheinlich nur händisch innerhalb des Textfeldes "gelöscht", aber nicht den Anhang als solches, den Du ja bereits hochgeladen hattest. Den bekomnst Du innerhalb Deiner Editierzeit nur gelöscht, wenn Du nochmals auf Bild hochladen gehst und das Bild dann unter den bereits hochgeladenen Bildern, die dann aufgeführt sind, löschst.  - Na, der Helmut hat's ja auch schon erklärt.

Ach ja, alles Gute für Dich, auf das Du bald wieder neue Arbeit hast!


----------



## ron (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Danke für die Aufklärung und Danke für die gute Wünsche.

Vielleicht kan ich ja Naturgartenteich-Berater werden 

¨LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus Mond-"Süchtige" 

Mal wieder Vollmond heute .....

 
560mm Brennweite = 100-400er bei 400mm + 1,4 TC

Irgendwie bring ich den net scharf ....

Stativ habe ich verwendet .... 

Bringt tatsächlich die Spiegelvorauslösung (SVA) und ein Fernauslöser soviel 
Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## mitch (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

irgendwie wollte ich auch 

     

es war so ein klasse mondaufgang - schnell auf den dachboden - und dann nur noch sturm wolken  das nächste mal dann, vieleicht


----------



## Digicat (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus Mitch

So ergeht es mir im Moment auch ... Wolken, dann wunzige Lücken ...
Habs jetzt mit Fernauslöser und SVA probieren wollen .... :evil


----------



## Annett (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Helmut.

Meine Mond-Bilder werden auch nicht besser - habs erstmal aufgegeben. Heute sowieso. 
Bei soviel Wind muss ich nicht draußen stehen...

Was evtl. einen Fernauslöser ersetzen kann - Zeitverzögerung bei Auslösung.
Bei unserer Lumix FZ 50 kann man zwischen 2 und 10 Sekunden Verzögerung auswählen. Damit bekommt man sogar mit etwas Übung brauchbare Bilder von sich selbst hin. 
Bei den Feuerwerksfotos am 1.1.2010 hat das mit Zeitverzögerung und Stativ ganz gut fkt.  
Ohne war das Bild schon durchs bloße abdrücken total unscharf.


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Moin,



> ...brauchbare Bilder von sich selbst hin.



Also das würde ich dann aber mal sehen wollen...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*



Digicat schrieb:


> Bringt tatsächlich die Spiegelvorauslösung (SVA) und ein Fernauslöser soviel
> Was meint Ihr ?



Moin Helmut,

- mit dem Fernauslöser hast Du es ja schon versucht 

- vielleicht liegts auch am 1.4er Konvertrer - durch den leidet die Bildquali sicher etwas - war ja kein Extender oder ? Vielleicht machst du ja noch eins ohne, dafür aber als Auschschnittvergrößerung

- hattest Du den IS ausgeschaltet (der schaukelt sich ja bei Stativnutzung etwas hoch und könnte an der Unschärfe schuld haben) 

- im LV hast Du ja sicher focussiert ?

- oder es lag an irgendwelchen nicht eindeutig sichtbaren Wolkenschichten

Andere Ideen habe ich auch nicht


----------



## Digicat (1. März 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus Ralf

Doch es war der Canon 1,4 Extender und der ist sehr gut 
Und ist schon ein 100% Crop ...

IS war aus ... aber ohne SVA (Spiegelvorauslösung) und Fernauslöser

LV gibts bei der 1D MkII noch net  erst ab der MKIII)

Wenn mal wieder die Bewölkung es zuläßt probier ich es mit SVA und Fernauslöser ...

Und Danke für dein Statement


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*


----------



## Caillean (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

"Mein Mond" fotografiert mit dem Tamron auf Stativ per Selbstauslöser 

Die EXIFs können im Bild ausgelesen werden, bei Bedarf, kann ich sie auch gerne posten...


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus

Sehr schön plastisch dein Mond .... sind die gecroppt


----------



## Caillean (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Huhu Harald,

die sind ausgeschnitten, wenn du das meinst   Ja, ich weiß... irgendwie lässt das Tamron den wohnt ziemlich unecht wirken, keine Ahnung warum! Ich hab noch alte vom Sigma, die sehen "echter" aus, wobei die Bearbeitung gleich war   Ich müsste mal demnächst Neue machen - vielleicht lag das auch an em Abend am Herren Mond und nicht an mir


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Ja das meinte ich .... und unter plastisch verstehe ich, daß der Mond sehr gut durchgezeichnet ist ... man sieht sehr schön die Höhen und Tiefen der Mondlandschaft, die Krater .. die kommen sehr gut


----------



## Caillean (26. März 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Moin, moin Helmut,

aso... die Mondbilder haben sich in nem Fotoforum relativ schlechte Kritik eingefangen  Wobei ich sie einfach viel "klarer" finde und mir gefallen sie natürlich


----------



## Conny (26. März 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Catrin,

schlechte Kritiken aus Fotoforen sind normal 
Mach dir nichts draus! Deine Mondbilder sind sehr schön


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus Catrin

Darf ich nach dem Fotoforum fragen ?

Und noch eine Frage .... bist du auch in der Fotocommunity < Klick angemeldet


----------



## Caillean (26. März 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Huhu ihr Beiden,

also das Fotoforum war eher so ne kleine "Klitsche"  Wahrscheinlich hats den Leuten nicht gefallen, dass ich ihre Bilder mal wirklich kritisiert habe und nicht ständig dieses "Oh, das ist ja alles sooo wunderschön" - Ein Mond hinter Wolken und dann noch verwackelt, weil aus dem Auto ist für mich kein tolles Foto 

In der Fotocommunity bin ich auch... gute Frage nach meinem Account, ich war schon länger nicht mehr da :shock Hier ists: meine Fotocommunity


----------



## Conny (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

ich räume gerade meine Fotos auf und habe das hier gefunden:
das etwas andere Mondbild


----------



## Inken (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Ihr Lieben, putzt eure Linsen! 

Bei uns ist es bewölkt. So werden wir von der Mondfinsternis nichts mitbekommen.. 

Aber ihr macht Bilder, ja?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Bei uns kommt se ab 21:40 Uhr, leider momentan ebenfalls bewölkt.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus

In einer Stunde (20:48) soll der Mond aus dieser Richtung aufgehen ...

 

Wünsche Euch viel Glück mit dem Wetter ...


----------



## willi1954 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

bei uns im Norden ist es noch taghell, und leider bewölkt :-(

viel Glück bei der Mondfinsterniss

LG Willi


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Bei uns leider auch Wolken, Wolken, Wolken... und ich würde doch soooo gern mal den "Blutmond" sehen.
Kamera ist jedenfalls schussbereit.


----------



## marcus18488 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Bei uns ist es gerade klar.
Hab hier auch noch ein Mondbild gefunden 


Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus

Die ersten Bilder der Mondfinsternis ...

 
Unser Beginn, hier in Grünbach

 
Die Totale Finsternis

Ich halte Euch am laufenden


----------



## Conny (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Bei uns gibt es eine dichte Wolkendecke


----------



## Vera44 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hier ist auch nichts zu sehen...


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Ist aber im Moment nix los ... alles wie am 2. Bild ...

Es dauert bis der Mond den Erdschatten durchwandert hat ...

Ist fad immo ...


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Helmut.

Immerhin siehst Du was. Auch wir haben Wolken. 
Gestern wars besser - war ein toller Vollmond gegen Mitternacht.


----------



## Vera44 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

 Schon im voraus!
Mein Lieblingssender im Radio, Radio Salü, hat heute gesagt dass der Mond heute Einfluß auf unser Sexualleben hat. Mein Männe hat Nachtschicht, aber bei den Fischis scheint es zuzutreffen


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hier ist leider auch eine dichte Wolkendecke....
aus der Traum


----------



## lemanie (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Genau in dieser Himmelsrichtung leider eine Wolkendecke.

Mein Mann und mein Großer haben jetzt gerade das Auto geschnappt, und fahren auf die Höhe, um dort zu schauen.

Melanie


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus

Der Mond tritt aus dem Schatten heraus ...

 

Hier kann man schön den "Roten Mond" erkennen ...

Das war es dann ...

Wünsche eine gute Nacht ...


----------



## mitch (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hi,

wenn nur ned die sche... wolken dagewesen wären , warten wir halt wieder 10 jahre 

     

besser wie gar nix


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

ein Tolles Foto Helmut


----------



## Dr.J (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

@Mitch
 nur 4 Jahre

2015 ist es wieder soweit


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Klasse Foto, Helmut!
Uns war es leider nicht vergönnt, ihn auch nur zu sehen


----------



## mitch (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

endlich hatte ich mal Zeit das Tool auf Tauglichket zu testen:

"The Photographer's Ephemeris" ==> http://stephentrainor.com/tools 

der Mond war genau an der berechneten Stelle / Höhe über dem Horizont 

mein Standpunkt zum knipsen hat auch gepasst - Bingo


----------



## Digicat (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus Mitch

Das 5. Bild gefällt mir am besten 

Da hat der Mond auch noch Zeichnung und die Plassenburg ? kann man auch noch erkennen 

Vignette hinzugefügt ?


----------



## Finalein (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Die Bilder sehen ja echt super aus. Gefallen mir sehr gut.Gruß Finalein


----------



## Limnos (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hi

Ich hänge mich mit meinem Mond auch mal dran.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mitch (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich ja nur den Vollmond knipsen - leider war nur die Hälfte zu sehen 

 

(Mondfinsternis 10.12.2011 16:35 )


----------



## nieselinho (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, bisher sind sehr viele sehr schöne Fotos vorgestellt worden!
Habe jetzt ein paar meiner Schnappschüsse herausgesucht und stelle diese hier rein.
Es ist ein Gemisch aus von mir gemachten Bildern, meist durch mein Teleskop geschossen.

    
   

Bild 6 zeigt den Mond zur selben Zeit wie die unten angehängte Grafik...wie man diese entfernt ist mir leider ein Rätsel...
Meiner Meinung nach ist es immernoch am beeindruckensten mit eigenen Augen den Mond durch ein Teleskop zu sehen, jeden Krater (vor allem bei schrägem Lichteinfall, Halbmond) mit langezogenen Kratern erkennen zu können. Mit der Vorstellung, dass das Licht 1 1/3 Sekunden braucht, um die Distanz von 380.000km zurückzulegen. 

Die Videoaufnahmen aus dem folgenden Video habe ich mit einer ans Teleskop montierten Videokamera gemacht, die Audiospur ist die originale Aufzeichnung der ersten Mondlandung.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atYBBzW8WwQ&feature=related[/yt]

Für alle Interessierten: Es gibt Webseiten wie calsky.de, auf den man sich kostenlos alle Ereignisse für die aktuelle Position vorhersagen lassen kann. ISS-Überflüge, mit bloßem Auge sichtbare Iridium-Flares, Überflüge von Satelitten vor dem Mond (hatte das Glück das einmal filmen zu können) usw. Lohnt sich genau wie die kostenlosen Programme Stellarium (Echtzeit-Sternkarte am Himmel), Celestia (3D-Programm der Planeten) und Orbitron (Satelittenbahn-Karte).

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Stoer (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

 

Der Mondkrater Tycho ist sehr gut zu sehen

LG
stoer


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Wow,
ich bin ja hin und weg ! Ich hatte im Herbst auch mal versucht, den Mond zu fotografieren. Mit 450er Tele (ins gewohnte KB-Format umgerechnet) und aus der Hand sah das in der (Belichtungs-)Automatik zunächst so aus, aber im manuellen Modus kam schon was besseres heraus:
   .
Für das zweite Bild reichte 1/500s bei Blende 6.3, das erste war bei 1/15s. Man sieht recht deutlich das "Verwackeln" vom "2. Vorhang" - glücklich der, der das in der Kamera abstellen kann .


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Der Mond heute Nacht:


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mondbilder*

...und heute Vollmond:


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mondbilder*

...und wieder Vollmond:


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

neulich die Tage mal:


----------



## Gunnar (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mondbilder*

...am 29.08.2012 so gegen 20.00 Uhr  war im WESTEN dieser tolle Sonnenuntergang zu sehen und in südöstliche Richtung 
zur gleichen Zeit war der Vollmond bereits relativ weit aufgestiegen...es war ein tolles Erlebnis und ein Foto wert...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mondbilder*

 wieder mal tolle Bilder


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

und hier der zum [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/36/]heutigen Tag [/URL]gehörende Mondaufgang


----------



## Digicat (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Servus

Es war eine wunderbar klare Nacht ...

 
Panasonic Lumix G5 + Panasonic 100-300 (300mm); 1/200, f8, Iso 160; Stativ, Funk-Fernauslöser 

Es ist ein 100% Ausschnitt
Zum Vergleich das Original
 

Die neuesten Kameras können schon was


----------



## mitch (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo,

da das Wetter heute ja echt gut mitgespielt hat und es keine (fast ) Wolken gab wollte ich euch die Bilder ned vorenthalten 

     



Und um immer den besten Platz zum knipsen zu finden nutze ich 

*The Photographer’s Ephemeris (TPE) ==> *http://photoephemeris.com/tpe-for-desktop

was für den PC/Mac immer noch nix kostet


----------



## simon (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mondbilder*

moin moin
also ich könnt schwören,das unser mond hier genauso aussieht:shock
schöne bilder,bitte weiter so


----------



## Elfriede (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hallo Mitch,

wunderschön sind deine Mondbilder! 
Leider bin ich keine so gute Fotografin um auch einmal  Bilder vom Mond auf Paros zu posten. Ich kann nur sagen, er sieht über dem Meer wundervoll aus.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mondbilder*

Hi Mitch,

ja, der Vollmond vom WE steckt mir noch in den Knochen

Hab mal wieder kein Auge zubekommen, die ganze Nacht auf allen vieren und heulend durch den Wald zu streifen und Jungfrauen waren auch wieder keine zu finden. Vor Jahrhunderten war es zur Vollmondzeit für einen Werwolf doch noch viel entspannter

MfG Frank


----------



## Ulli (16. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

heute ist Vollmond - und wo bleiben die Bilder?? 
Da gehe ich mal mit einem in Vorleistung, OK? War eben sehr schöne Mondstimmung über dem (noch abgedeckten) Teich und beleuchtetem Garten . 

Grüßle Ulli


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Okt. 2014)

Hallo liebe Mondfotografen,

hier mal ein Bild vom Bitterfelder Mond:


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2014)

Hui das sieht ja aus als ob der Mond unter den Wolken hängt. 

LG René


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Okt. 2014)

Noch eins, weil's so schön ist:
  

Ich verstehe Mitch langsam...


----------



## mitch (8. Okt. 2014)

ja ja, noch einer mit Mondsucht


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Okt. 2014)

Yes!


----------



## mitch (7. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

heute war es mal wieder soweit: Vollmond  

 

leider war es auch recht bewölkt


----------



## Petta (7. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,
Ich wollte auch,könnte aber vor lauter Wolken NICHTS erkennen!


----------



## DbSam (7. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Mondsüchtige,

ich konnte das heute auch einmal versuchen...
Aber irgendwie ist das nicht richtig geworden, sondern nur beim Versuch geblieben.
Ich glaube, dass ich mich für richtig schöne Fotos etwas mehr mit der Materie beschäftigen müsste...
 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Dieter_B (8. Dez. 2014)

Hier mal eins von mir, als Halbmond.


----------



## troll20 (8. Dez. 2014)

So schön  wie die  Bilder  alle  sind, würde  ich auch gerne drauf verzichten und dafür  lieber ordentlich  schlafen  können 

LG René


----------



## Christopher (8. Dez. 2014)

Ich habe heute Morgen um 6.30 Uhr den Mond auf genommen.
Darf ich auch hier meine Bilder reinstellen?


----------



## mitch (8. Dez. 2014)

immer nur zu - wir beißen ned


----------



## mani2 (8. Dez. 2014)

Hallo

Kein Bild von heute sondern vom letzten "Supervollmond" des Jahres am 9.September.
Da ist erscheint er größer als normal.
Aufgenommen allerdings mit einen 5" Refraktor,Astronomie ist eins meiner Hobbys


----------

